
Show HN: Squzy – open-source monitoring, incident and alert system - PyxRu94
https://github.com/squzy/squzy
======
gravypod
This looks pretty neat. One thing that would be really cool would be support
for event logging of protobuf messages. Some way to provide squizy a protobuf
bin file that describes all of my messages or something and then a way to
generically send you a bunch of protos and have your api serialzie and allow
queries and notifications based on these messages.

One thing we have at work is something that's like this:

    
    
        message Event {
            enum type {
                UserLoginFailed login_failed
                SpecificApiRequestMade api_request
                ....
            }
        }
    

Right now we're turning these protos into json and serializing it into a
mongodb for easy queries. This way we can do things like "COUNT(*) GROUPED BY
login_failed.username" and find accoutns that are being targeted by bots, for
example.

~~~
PyxRu94
Thank for feedback, I think we already support that for golang, here example:
[https://github.com/squzy/test_tracing](https://github.com/squzy/test_tracing)

That example on dashboard:
[https://demo.squzy.app/transactions/Y_jLC4hlwirv0PYqvSVG5](https://demo.squzy.app/transactions/Y_jLC4hlwirv0PYqvSVG5)

~~~
PyxRu94
It is means you can create custom transaction in specific cases, and you can
group by them on that page:
[https://demo.squzy.app/applications/5eef71dcaac3ab3dc67a4ef3...](https://demo.squzy.app/applications/5eef71dcaac3ab3dc67a4ef3/overview?grouBy=2)

------
hanfsi
Puh that looks very crude.

The dashboard gives you a very bad overview. Its not even clear with one look
what you are looking at.

And then as a kicker, not a timeseries based database.

You should have a look at how prometheus is doing it.

~~~
bglusman
Seems a little harsh! Prometheus is a big project thats been around a long
time, and I'm not expert in it, but I don't think it's aspiring to do incident
notification or APM, is it? I think it's just metrics. Maybe more constructive
would be to provide some specific things that were unclear or confusing to you
in the overview, and/or to suggest that they integrate with Prometheus for the
things it's already excellent at and avoid reinventing them? Dunno, just my
$0.02, but they're both go projects and it looks decent at a glance to me,
probably just using material I think?

Anyway, I think open source stuff sometimes needs constructive criticism but
should always be appreciated first as a contribution to the ecosystem even if
you're not personally planning to use it.

~~~
cheald
Prometheus has AlertManager which provides a framework for incident
notification (we route incidents to Mattermost and PagerDuty, for example; PD
ends up being our big incident response tool, which lets us cascade into a
variety of "wake the sysadmin up" methods). It doesn't do APM, but it wouldn't
be difficult to expose a Prometheus agent for your APM (just like you'd expose
metrics for anything else you want to monitor).

I appreciate new tools, but I do think it's fair to ask what it does better
than the existing tools. Prometheus' biggest problem is its learning curve,
IMO, so there might be some gains to be made there, but after using it, I
think the learning curve is a function of its architecture, which is a large
part of what makes it so resilient. If it can be improved while maintaining
(or improving on) resilience, awesome, but I personally know that I won't
sleep well at night if my monitoring service isn't rock-solid.

